# WoW - FPS Probleme



## Bobby Ross (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin zusammen 

Hab gestern seit langen mal wieder WoW gespielt und meine FPS ist viel geringer als gewöhnlich, habe früher immer mit VSync gespielt ( zum Graka schonen), ohne VSync hatte ich in der Alten Welt um die 250 FPS, in Dalaran so knapp 70.
Mittlerweile komm ich mit ach und krach nur noch auf 40 FPS in der alten Welt und um die 15 in Dalaran ... gibts da Kniffe oder Tricks um WoW "die Sporen zu geben" damit es wieder flüssiger läuft ?

mein System:

Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3,6GHz
ATI HD 4890
4 GB RAM

ich werd erstmal schaun ob die Partition zu fragmentiert ist und mal neue Treiber installiern ( Graka), wenn nicht muss ich WoW neu aufsetzen ... würde sich ja anbieten, da ab morgen der 4.0.x er Installer da ist, da spart man sich das patchen, mal schaun ^^

LG Bobby


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Oktober 2010)

Du könntest eventuell die letzte Stufe bei den Schatten weglassen das bringt schon mal 30-40% normalerweise.
Ansonsten bleibt eigentlich nur die Treiber zu aktualisieren oder vielleicht sogar ältere drauf zu machen mit denen du damals WoW gespielt hast. Manchmal hilft das. 
WoW war schon immer etwas zickig. Auf manchen Highend-Rechnern läuft das im Verhälnis zu Mittelklasse-Rechnern hin und wieder recht bescheiden.


----------



## OldboyX (12. Oktober 2010)

Wie lange ist es denn her, dass du WoW gespielt hast? Wenn das noch vor der Einführung der neuen Schatten und des "Ultra" - Grafikmodus war, dann kann es leicht sein, dass du jetzt entsprechend weniger FPS hast. Der "Ultra"-Modus bringt noch bessere Schatten sowie erhöhte Sichtweite (und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten die mir entfallen sind) halbiert jedoch meist die FPS. 

Um die FPS zu steigern einfach mal versuchen den Regler für Schatten um eine Stufe zurückzudrehen (eventuell auch und vlt. AA auf nur 2x oder 4x Multisampling stellen anstatt 8x und auch die Texturregler sowie Sichtweite um jeweils 1 Stufe zurückdrehen).

Damit verringerst du im Vergleich zu früher die Grafikqualität nicht, denn wie gesagt wurden diese Regler sozusagen in Richtung "noch besser" erweitert.


----------



## Bobby Ross (12. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wie lange ist es denn her, dass du WoW gespielt hast? Wenn das noch vor der Einführung der neuen Schatten und des "Ultra" - Grafikmodus war, dann kann es leicht sein, dass du jetzt entsprechend weniger FPS hast. Der "Ultra"-Modus bringt noch bessere Schatten sowie erhöhte Sichtweite (und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten die mir entfallen sind) halbiert jedoch meist die FPS.
> 
> Um die FPS zu steigern einfach mal versuchen den Regler für Schatten um eine Stufe zurückzudrehen (eventuell auch und vlt. AA auf nur 2x oder 4x Multisampling stellen anstatt 8x und auch die Texturregler sowie Sichtweite um jeweils 1 Stufe zurückdrehen).
> 
> Damit verringerst du im Vergleich zu früher die Grafikqualität nicht, denn wie gesagt wurden diese Regler sozusagen in Richtung "noch besser" erweitert.



naja is so nen monat her, es war also kein patch dazwischen und AA kann wow nicht, ich werds morgen mal neu aufsetzen


----------



## OldboyX (12. Oktober 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> naja is so nen monat her, es war also kein patch dazwischen und AA kann wow nicht, ich werds morgen mal neu aufsetzen



Klar kann WoW AA 

Dort wo man die Auflösung einstellt kannst du auch das Multisampling einstellen (1x 2x 4x oder 8x). Ansonsten kannst du es auch noch über den Treiber deiner Grafikkarte erzwingen.

Ansonsten kann ich mir das nicht erklären, wobei mir deine FPS Angaben von früher (wenn wirklich alles auf MAX ist) doch etwas übertrieben vorkommen.

Hier mal ein WoW CPU Benchmark ( die Grafikkarte spielt in WoW meist nur eine untergeordnete Rolle):

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,693688/WoW-Wrath-of-the-Lich-King-CPU-Benchmarks-mit-Phenom-II-und-Core-i5/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Test/

Da ist eindeutig zu erkennen, dass ein PII x4 der noch stärker getaktet ist als deiner (i.e. 3,9 GHz) unter 1680*1050 mit nur 1x AA und die Schatten nicht auf max nur auf 63 AVRG FPS kommt. Da glaube ich kaum, dass du mit deinem schwächeren Setup früher 70 hattest.

Wenn du in FULL HD spielst und mit 8x AA und Schatten auf Max wird das anders aussehen.


----------



## Bobby Ross (12. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Klar kann WoW AA
> 
> Dort wo man die Auflösung einstellt kannst du auch das Multisampling einstellen (1x 2x 4x oder 8x). Ansonsten kannst du es auch noch über den Treiber deiner Grafikkarte erzwingen.
> 
> ...




ok ich muss zugeben, die 200 fps hatte ich nur, weil ich die schatten aus hatte, den rest aber auf maximal, aber nur weil ich sie als echt störend empfinde.


----------



## Bobby Ross (13. Oktober 2010)

OH MANN BICH ICH DUMM !!!

Ich hab heute das Problem für meine FPS Probleme gefunden ... ich hab zufällig nen Monitoring-Programm laufen lassen und war verwundert als mein VCore nur bis knapp nem Volt lag - das Zauberwort heißt : Energiesparmodus ... den hatte ich an, weil ich meinen Rechner immer mal Nachts laufen hatte, wenn ein Kumpel per ICQ was gezogen hat ... jetz klappt wieder alles wunderbar ... und ich lerne Fachinformatiker * duck und weg*

Lg Bobby !


----------

